# Manufacturer: United Welding Supply (UWS) North 2 door Dog Box



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anyone own one of thier dog boxes? I am thinking the northern 2 box looks good and is in a reasonable price range. 

I live in Virginia and the southern version seems too open for me.

Thoughts? Issue's? What's good? What's bad?

I can't afford the Ainley or MTCK or other top of the line stuff yet.

Thanks in advance for information


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got one on my truck.
I wanted a 48"deep box and they are one of the few that make one without going "Custom".
The hardware is good quality, the workmanship looks like "crud".
Very functional and has held up well for 6 seasons so far. The aesthetics are my only complaint.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Kenneth, Nice pick! I like the fan set up, kind of what I am thinking to do. Your dog sitting there makes the box look good! 

I see you live Alabama, does this box get too hot for your dogs in the summer? I've seen recent comments on insulation, etc. and wondered how well it works for summer training, etc... Does your fans get the job done? Thanks again!


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Byron
Yep the top is storage area so that gives about 5" of "air gap" insulation from direct sunlight.
The fan setup is generic automotive transmission cooling fans from any auto parts store.
They are 12v ready and completely waterproof so it fits the application.
I rigged mine to blow "IN" and I can feel forced air coming out of the side vents.
My truck(s) are all dual battery so the fans can run all the time if need be. It has done a good job helping lower the temps in summer.
We had one HT going on when the temps were above 100 and I put ice in the top storage.
Probably did not need to but nice to know that it works.
I also have two more of those fans rigged on my trailer so I run 4 at a time when needed.
I'm and engineer and just a little picky when it comes to welding and how things are "put together". It has been a good box and I would buy another one.


----------



## Rocketman88 (Feb 6, 2010)

How much do these boxes usually run?


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I've seen them listed for 649.00, does not include shipping cost. To buy them at Truck and Thunder its about 750.00. This is for the one pictured, the northern two door dog box with top storage. You may find them cheaper if you keep looking.


----------



## Rocketman88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Byron Musick said:


> I've seen them listed for 649.00, does not include shipping cost. To buy them at Truck and Thunder its about 750.00. This is for the one pictured, the northern two door dog box with top storage. You may find them cheaper if you keep looking.


Thanks, i found one on amazon for 649 tyd that i passed up... :-x

:snipersmile:


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

I got this box on my truck and I like it. Short story I had it on the ground and my dog absolutely hated it big time.

Took him training and loaded him into it without issue when we were in the field training, some things do cross-over.

I was working a winger on the afternoon water series, we were parked directly in the SUN for a couple of hours, it was close to 90 degree's, I was burning up and had to leave my post to check on him (I think I said something like "Hey I've been behind a winger all day, I'm coming out!!).

He was comfortable as all get out, inside the box it was so cool i wanted to climb in the other hole and take a nap.

Much much better than I thought it would be, I really like it and agree with DuckDog's assesment.


----------

